# Nennleistungsberechnung Sondermaschine



## joki007 (7 September 2006)

Hallo liebe Forum-User!

Ich hoffe ich bin hier mit meiner Frage richtig  ...

Wie geht ihr vor bei der Berechnung der Nennleistung eurer projektierten Sondermaschinen?

z.B.: die Anlage hat 2Stk. Drehstrommotore mit 0,5kW, 1 Netzteil 1-phasig mit 0,5kW und dann kommt noch ein Siemens Antriebsstrang 611U dazu mit einem 5kW Netzteil und eine Servicesteckdose welche mit einem FI/LS B6 abgesichert ist. Am Siemens Antriebsstrang sind 2 Stk. Servomotor mit je 0,7kW angeschlossen.

Liege ich richtig wenn ich einfach die einzelnen Wirkleistungen zusammenzähle? und wie sieht es mit der Servicesteckdose aus, muss ich da von der maximalen Anschlussleistung ausgehen, oder fällt diese überhaupt nicht in die Nennleistung der Maschine da ja im Normalfall nichts angeschlossen ist  ...

Weiters weiss ich nicht wie ich den Siemens Antriebsstrang angebe..
Nehme ich nur die beiden Motor her welche wirklich angeschlossen sind, oder gehe ich wiederum vom Maximum, also den 5kW vom Einspeisemodul aus?

Und wird die Nennleistung in VA oder in Watt angegeben?

Herzlichen Dank gleich mal im Vorraus für eure Antworten

Lg
Joki


----------



## lefrog (7 September 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe da leider keine Patentlösung, aber ich rechne weniger die Nennleistung, sondern eher die benötigte Vorsicherung. Diese wiederum lege ich so fest, dass ich die Ströme addiese, die maximal an den an der Steuerung angeschloßenen Geräte angegeben sind. Dabei gehe ich so vor, dass ich zum Beispiel bei einem Servoumrichter (0,75kW) an dem ein Servomotor (0,4kW) angeschloßen ist, den Maximalen Strom berücksichtige. Dies kann bei einem Servoantrieb schon mal 200% sein, wird aber aus den technischen Unterlagen hervorgehen. Diese 200% beziehen sich auf den Nennstrom des Umrichters. 
Sicher ist bei dieser Vorgehensweise mehr als genug reserve eingerechnet, aber angenommen man hat eine größere Anzahl solcher Antriebe, die alle zur selben Zeit in einem Betriebssicheren Überlastbereich betrieben werden, dann sollte die Sicherung, welche als Kabel- und Anlagenschutz die Einspeisung absichert, diesen Strom auch liefern können. Ferner muss auch hier auf einen ausreichenden Kurzschlußschutz geachtet werden.

Was dann die Anschlussleistung angeht, so würde ich diese in VA angeben, da hier auch die Blindstromanteile ins Gewicht fallen, besonders wenn viele kleine Antriebe verbaut sind, bei denen der cos(phi) nicht besonders nahe 1 liegt.


----------



## joki007 (8 September 2006)

Hallo Lefrog!

Danke für deine rasche Antwort....

Zur Auslegung gehe auch ich auch so vor wie du...
Gerade aktuell hab ich eine kleine Anlage die an der Schrankauusenseite eine Schukosteckdose 230VAC/13 A und eine Kraftsteckdose 400VAC/16A hat...

Zur Auslegung der Vorsicherung und der Zuleitung lasse ich die maximal anschliessbare Leistung der beiden Steckdosen in die Berechnung mit einfliessen...

Aber meiner Meinung nach haben sind diese beiden Leistungsangaben bei der Berechnung der Nennleistung nicht mitzurechnen. 
Genauso glaube ich, dass wenn ich einen Servoumrichter (0,75kW) an dem ein Servomotor (0,4kW) angeschloßen habe, ist nur die tatsächliche Leistung des Servomotres,also 0,4kW, in die Nennleistung hinzuzufügen...

Irgendwie ist dass ganze nicht eindeutig, denn wenn der Kunde aufgrund der Nennlesitung eigenständig die Vorsicherung und die Zuleitung auslegt ist Diese mit Sicherheit zu gering ausgelegt wenn der Kunde die beiden Steckdosen voll belasten möchte...

Gebe ich aber beides an, also Zuleitung und Vorsicherung(inkl. max Leistung der beiden Steckdosen) und die geringe Nennleistung(ohne Steckdosen und nur tatsächlich angeschlosene Leistungen) wird sich der Kunde dann wohl auch bald fragen ob mann rechnen kann???

Ist echt nicht so einfach, aber grundsätzlich ist für mich die Nennleisutng die Leistung, welche die Maschine bei 100% Auslastung benötigt...

Wäre über weitere Antworen sehr dankbar

Lg aus Österrecih
Joki


----------



## lefrog (8 September 2006)

Hallo!

Laut Wikipedia (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nennleistung) ist die Nennleistung die Leistung, die maximal im Dauerbetrieb abgegeben werden kann. Ich würde das so interpretieren, dass dann Deine Steckdosen mit der maximalen Leistung in die Summe einfließen würden - aber ich habe auch Verständnis für Deine Argumentation bezüglich überdiemensionierter Zuleitungen und Sicherungen - auch ich habe mich deswegen schon des Öfteren rechtfertigen müßen. 

Mich würde auch interessieren ob und wie das in den Normen vorgeschrieben ist - wenn ich heut Abend wieder zu Hause bin, werd ich mal in der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Literatur nachschauen, ob dort was zu finden ist...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## cmm1808 (8 September 2006)

Hallo,

es ist allgemein üblich eine Leistungsangabe für einen Schaltschrank in KVA anzugeben.
Denn der cos(phi) ist, wie erwähnt, abhängig vom Blindstrom.

Zur KVA Bestimmung werden alle im Schrank sitzenden Sicherungen mit ihrem Nennstrom addiert.
Bei den Umrichtern nimmt man den vom Hersteller angegebenen höchsten Geräteeingansstrom.
Motorschutzschalter werden gehandhabt wie die Sicherungen.
Sonstige Verbraucher im Schrank werden mit ihrem Nennstrom, Herstellerangabe, berücksichtigt.
Trafos werden sowieso in KVA angegeben und fließen 1:1 in die Berechnung ein.

Hat man nun einige Umrichter und/oder Direktantriebe oder sonstige getaktete Verbraucher im Schaltschrank,
errechnet man sich einen Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor, z.B. 0,7, un multipliziert diesen mit der Summe der Ströme von den Umrichtern/Direktantrieben.
So umgeht man eine Überdimensionierung.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## joki007 (8 September 2006)

@lefrog:
Danke dass du dir die Mühe machst und für mich deine Literatur durchschmöckerst  Bin schon gespannt was du rausfindest, ich bin derweil noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden...


€cmm1808:
Hallo und erstmal Danke für deinen Beitrag...

Ganz kann ich deiner Beschreibung aber noch nicht folgen...
Wenn du schreibst du zählst die Nennwerte aller Sicherungen im Verteiler zusammen hast du ja erst recht eine Überdimensionierung um xxx%..!
z.B.: Siemens schreibt bei einem Netzteil welches ca. 2A primär aufnimmt eine Vorsicherung von 10A vor, da wäre ich ja um das 5-fache überdimensioniert wenn ich die 10A der Sicherung für die Berechnung hernehme... bei Motorschutzschalter hast du recht, da es ja um den Nennstrom des Motors geht, welcher am Motorschutzschalter eingestellt wird...

Das mit den VA hab ich mir schon gedacht und bei den Trafos wird die Leistung sowieso in VA angegeben..
Nur wie gehst du dann bei den anderen Verbrauchern vor welche du nur in Watt Angaben kennst??

Du weisst ja deshalb den cosPHI nicht oder gehst du einfach von einem Durchschnittstwert aus (ca.0,8 und berechnest so aus der Wirkleistung die Scheinleistung??

Danke gleich mal für deine weiteren interessanten Antworten

lg
Joki


----------



## Martin007 (8 September 2006)

Hallo

nicht nur die Nennströme sind wichtig.

Auch sind die Anlaufströme der einzelnen Komponenten zu berücksichtiegen.
Wichtig ist auch das Einschalten der Komponenten zu berücksichtiegen.

Beispiel:
Du hast eine Anlage mit 10 Motoren. Schaltest du die Motoren alle gleichzeitig an (Läst sich nicht immer vermeiden), oder schaltest du die Motoren nacheinander an


Schönes Beispielaus dem Alttag:
Im Büro löst der FI (Neudeutsch RCD) aus. Der Fehler wird beseitig, beim Einschalten des FI's lösen dan einige Sicherungsautomaten aus. 
Ursache dafür ist dann, die Kolegen haben ihre ganzen ekelktrischen Geräte (PC,Drucker, Kopierer,...) eingeschaltet gelassen. Bei Einschalten der Geräte (Besonders der Schaltnetzteile) adieren sich die Einschaltströme und der Sicherungsautumal löst aus. 

Martin


----------



## cmm1808 (9 September 2006)

Hallo,

joki007
auf jeden Fall muß die Berechnung auf den Nennstrom jeder einzelnen Sicherung gemacht werden.
Nur so ist gewährleistet, daß nicht nur der im Moment aufgenommene Strom in die Berechnung mit einfließt.
z.B. du hast eine 16A Sicherung für eine Schaltschrankleuchte mit Steckdose.
Im Normalfall leuchtet nur die Lampe ==> Strom xA.Dann kommt der dein Kunde mit nem Programmiergerät und nutzt die Steckdose ==> Strom xA + Strom xA.
Also variiert dein Strom, je Anwendungsfall, dieser kann ja bis 16A hochgehen, ergo:immer den Nennstrom einer Sicherung zur Berechnung heranziehen.
Denn es heißt ja: Nennleistung ist die Leistun, die im Dauerbetrieb abgegeben werden KANN und nicht die Leistung, die im MOMENT abgegeben wird.

Bei Wirkleistungsangaben sollte man immer von einem etwas schlechteren cos(phi) ausgehen, 0,75.
Daraus errechnet man dan die Scheinleistung.

Zur Problematik gleichzeitiges Einschalten von Verbrauchern(Motoren):
Hierzu nimmst du, wie ich schon erwähnte, einen Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor.
Somit ist auch das Problem der Anlaufströme gelöst.
Ist der Anlaufstrom größer als die Sicherung, fällt diese.
Also Interresiert mich ein Anlaufstrom nicht im geringstem.
==>Sicherung 16A, Anlaufstrom 20A=Sicherung fällt, also Nennstrom 16A und nicht 20A, also 16A zur Berechnung nehmen.

Wird also alles auf einmal eingeschaltet, ist der Faktor immer 1.  

Beispiel von Martin 007.

Sollte so etwas in der Industrie auftreten, ist bei der Auslegung der einzelnen Sicherungen oder PKZ etwas sehr schief gelaufen.
Denn diese werden immer so ausgelegt, das auch der Anlaufstrom nicht durch Abschaltung begrenzt wird.
Daher geben die Gerätehersteller meist eine bestimmte Größe vor, wie bei dem Siemensnetzteil.Aber zur Berechnung nimmst du ja sowieso die KVA Angebe des Netzteils.

Schließt jemand 8 Motoren an einem PKZ an??
(im Büro:Steckdose+3Fachvberteiler+7Fachverteiler=Kabelbrand vorprogrammiert)

Schönes Wochenende
Christian


----------



## afk (9 September 2006)

cmm1808 schrieb:


> (im Büro:Steckdose+3Fachvberteiler+7Fachverteiler=Kabelbrand vorprogrammiert)


Sowas habe ich auch, da hängt die Schreibtischleuchte, 2-3 Steckernetzteile (Telefon, Handy & Co.), ein Paar Aktivboxen, das Ladegerät vom Notebook und als "Großverbraucher" der Monitor (Einschalt-Spitzenstrom genau einmal am Tag) dran, ein Kabelbrand ist da wohl weniger zu erwarten. 
Wenn allerdings 4 Arbeitsplätze über eine Steckdosenleiste mit "Unterverteilung" versorgt werden, dann kann es schon mal "heiß hergehen".  

Viel eher kommt sowas aber wohl in Küchen vor, wenn an einer Mehrfachsteckdose die Kaffeemaschine, der Toaster, der Wasser- und der Eierkocher hängen (zusammen > 4,5kW), die dann morgens auch noch alle gleichzeitig eingeschaltet werden (man will ja heißen Kaffee und Tee, frisch gekochte Eier und warme Brötchen zum Frühstück ), und dabei die Zuleitung der Steckdosenleiste mal eben mit mehr als dem doppelten Nennstrom belasten, und das eben nicht nur für ein paar Sekunden im Einschaltmoment...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## lefrog (9 September 2006)

Hallo!

Das fatale an der Lösung in der Küche ist das, dass meistens für den Zeitraum, in dem der Toaster, der Wasserkocher und der Eierkocher laufen, ein B16 Sicherungsaustomat nicht anspricht. 

http://www.hager.de/e-volution/images/medienpool/images/jpg_72/LS_Schalter/Ausloese_006i_400.png

Bei den angegebenen, geschätzten 4,5kW, was ca. dem 1,2 fachen Nennstrom entspricht, kann es über 1000 Sekunden dauern, bis diese auslößt, also über eine viertel Stunde. Dann sind aber die Eier mehr als fest und das Wasser verdampft sowie der Toast verbrannt. Was ich damit sagen möchte ist das, dass solche Überlastungen von kurzer Dauer nicht immer durch die vorgeschaltete Sicherung erkannt werden bzw. diese nicht lang genug sind, um von der Sicherung abgeschaltet zu werden.

Leider habe ich in meinen Unterlagen noch nichts zu der Angabe der Nennleitung einer Maschine / Anlage gefunden...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## cmm1808 (9 September 2006)

Hallo,

tja Kabelbrand.

Baumarktmehrfachverteiler für 1,99€ mit schlechten Kontakten und momöglich nur 0,75mm², kennt man leider zu genüge.

afk:Wollte ein einfaches Beispiel geben, oft hängt aber noch mehr an der "Strippe"

Schönes Wochenende zusammen:-D 

Christian


----------



## lefrog (9 September 2006)

Hallo!

Gut - daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Die einfachen Baumarktverteiler für Ramschpreise, dann reicht schon eine kleinere Leistung um die ins Schwitzen zu bekommen...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## nade (9 September 2006)

Also wie es bei Sondermaschinen aussieht bin ich auch etwas überfragt.
Aber für Stromkreise in genannter Küche wird die Leitung eh auf den Nennstrom der Sicherung ausgelegt, wodurch nach VDE eh der Leitungsquerschnitt, die Häufung und Leitungslänge mit Umgebungstemperatur und max Leitungstemp. berücksichtigt werden.
Zum Auslösen bei Überlast die gängigsten Sicherungsautomaten sin bei 1,45*In und meine bei dem Strom müssen die nach 1 oder max 2 Stunden auslösen.
Kurzschlussschutz bei B-Karakteristik 5*In bei C-Krakteristik 10* In.
Zu der Berechnung der Nennleistung währe zu sagen Sicherungen bei denen steckbare Kontakte wie halt Schuckosteckdose oder CEE-Steckdose da den Sicherungsnennstrom, bei allen anderen wo Wechselrichter usw fest angeschlossen ist den Nennstrom der aufgenommen wird.
Um auch den neuen Cos phi zu kriegen währen alle Scheinleistungen und Wirkleistungen zu addieren und daraus der neue Cos phi.
Zur Leitung und derer Absicherung halt wie auch schon geschrieben wurde mal betrachten wie oft die komplette Leistung gleichzeitig benötigt wird.
Aufs Typenschild sollten glaub Spannung Strom Scheinleistung und Cos phi.
Zu dem bei Angeschlossenen Geräten wo Cos phi nicht bekannt ist Heizkörper haben keinen Cos phi bzw 1. EVG von der Schrankbeleuchtung ebenso Cos phi=1. Bei Motoren oder so sollte es aus Herstellerangaben ersehbar sein, und Wartungssteckdosen entweder nicht berücksichtigt oder mit 0,8 gerechnet.


----------

